# Gender of RIR and Jersey Giant



## jhddavis (Apr 7, 2013)

I am thinking that both these beauties are hens, but just wanting some opinions. The RIR is 11 weeks and the Jersey Giant is 10 weeks.
Thanks for any help!


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

I agree with you on the JG, but I'm not so sure on the RIR. Try to get a straight-on photo from the side of the RIR please.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Both look like hens to me


----------



## jhddavis (Apr 7, 2013)

This is the best I've got of the side.


----------



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

I have a JG about 10-weeks. Here is her picture. She is sexed as a pullet. Aren't they beautiful. Mine is a black Jersey.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Look like two very pretty girls to me.


----------

